

A Blind Legend – An audio-only action-adventure mobile video game - Arget
http://www.ulule.com/a-blind-legend/

======
pistakoulfi
It's here: [http://www.ulule.com/a-blind-legend](http://www.ulule.com/a-blind-
legend)

------
dogem
Sounds nice

~~~
undersuit
I don't see the appeal.

